# Old Scent?



## SMDave (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a spray bottle of Yum Garlic that I have barely used since about Spring (of 2007). Do scents get old and lose their effectiveness/appeal to bass (in terms of attracting, or keeping the bass on the bait, depending on what you believe)?


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2008)

It is like wine ....... It gets better with age.

Now the spike it dye does go bad if you leave it out in the sun



Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have mine from earlier last year and it still stinks! I would assume its still good.


----------

